# The Cook's Illustrated Guide



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Did anyone else lose this book? I didn't even know mine was gone until I read on the amazon boards that some people were missing their copy. It's not in my archive. I never even read it but it's weird that it's gone. Did anyone get an email about this being removed for any reason?

Melissa


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I still have mine.


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never had this book, but then I don't even have my Kindle yet.  I did notice when browsing the Kindle section at Amazon, that the link to Cook's Illustrated did not work.  It seems like that it would be great to have a cookbook on a Kindle--you can check, while at the grocery, to see what ingredients are needed for a certain recipe.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh. I still have the order in my order history (2/9/09), but the book does not appear in my Amazon media library.....

It wasn't on my Kindle, but was in my archived items.... I just downloaded it; it looks like it is all there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I was just lookin at mine yesterday, so I still have it.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Mine is gone from everywhere. I know I got it (probably free, so no biggie, but... )


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I had not downloaded this on to my new Kindle yet - but its not in my archive! I saw it last when I was testing the K2 I had just before this -about 2 weeks ago. No emails.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just checked my purchase page and its gone from there as well. Will be interesting to hear the story on this one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Did anyone else lose this book? I didn't even know mine was gone until I read on the amazon boards that some people were missing their copy. It's not in my archive. I never even read it but it's weird that it's gone. Did anyone get an email about this being removed for any reason?
> 
> Melissa


The Cook's Illustrated How-To Cook Library, do you mean? Mine is still on my Kindle but it is gone from the Amazon store. Interestingly, when I got to "Manage my Kindle" in my account, it is not there. However, if I go to My Media Library (www.amazon.com/yml) for March 11, 2009, there is a blank space with "Not Found." That would have been about the date it was delivered so it seems it has disappeared. I wonder why? I think it is a great cookbook and I have used it more than a few times.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Well that is disappointing!  For some reason Cook's Illustrated was the book I chose yesterday to show my DS how easy it is to move something to Content Manager in K1 and let Amazon store it - just looked and it is no longer in my Content Manager .  I wish I had picked a different book.  Has anyone heard why?

Chris


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's gone! No email. I feel ripped off. I left it at Amazon because it is really big and I have a KK so I try to conserve space. I went to "Manage my Kindle and it wasn't there. What gives? I don't have time to move all of my books from Amazon to a SD card or my computer but I guess I better make time before all of my books vanish!

Amazon is going to lose customers this way - I was planning to buy the next gen at some point but now I'm not so sure! Maybe it will be a Sony.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is still there but I rarely have whispernet on.  I had it on this morning for the first time in weeks.  It's odd because they usually at least email about it when they remove things.  Maybe it's just some sort of fluke, it's been out so long that I can't imagine they suddenly found a reason to recall it.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

My copy is still on my Kindle, but I paid 9.99 when it wasn't offered free.  I missed the free offer, but bought it anyway because I love Cook's Illustrated magaine.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I only have a few of my books on my K2 since I was going through returns. Now that I have a good one I am loading everything back! I did back these all up before I returned my first one, but I found that you cannot copy a book you got off of one Kindle to another.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well that's disappointing. I hadn't had a chance to move it to Morty yet.


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

Same issue here. It's still on my Kindle, but that's the only place it exists. Nothing from Amazon except for the new Kindle books email.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Gone here as well. This is ridiculous and more than a bit disturbing.

Update: It IS still on my Kindle after all. However, there's no trace of it on the "manage my kindle" page, which means it's not archived like it's supposed to be and I'd be out of luck if I ever upgraded my Kindle and tried to get it again. Not acceptable.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

It's still on my iphone, so I KNOW I didn't just dream getting it once upon a time...

Has anyone heard anything from Amazon?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

could this be some error on their part? or they really did take the book off?? oh no. what could have been the reason.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

They are discussing this at the Amazon site as well.

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg2?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=2&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx27Z1K1UQIGJ&displayType=tagsDetail

I am very interested in hearing why this happened. My understanding was that Amazon kept a copy of all your purchases. Not, all your purchases unless the book goes out of print, changes price, publisher changes their mind, etc...

I mean, I have a parade of friends and co-workers telling me *NOT* to buy a Kindle because Amazon can remove books for any reason. Its getting harder and harder to defend my pending purchase with this sort of thing happening.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had mine on K1, just downloaded it to my K2.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb,

it was still in your Media library?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, it is.  I logged onto my account to make sure.
deb


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Out of curiosity I checked. It's gone from my media library, but I still have a record of the order. However, if I try to go to the page for the book as it is listed in my order history, I get a 404 error.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're getting a 404 error on your K or on Amazon?  Sorry, it's getting late.
deb


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Amazon. I didn't turn on the kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay....i do not get a 404 error, but I do get a message that says page not found.  That may be the same thing you're talking about.  I klicked on another book, Summer's Path, bought about the same time, got the same error message.  I then went to a third book and it took me to the page for that book.  
deb


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, that's what I meant by a 404 error. Basically it means the page isn't found. On some pages outside of amazon it will actually bring up a page that says 404 on it, hence the name.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I kind of thought that's what you meant, but I'm not the list bit tech savvy.  So I wanted to be clear so you could understand.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience:

On reading this thread last night I went to Amazon and tried to search my collection for the Cooks Illustrated. . .came back not found. But it said when 'not found' was bought so I was able to get the order number. (I was also able to put in a comment about it.) I have sent an e-mail to Amazon asking why I'm not seeing it in the media library and will report what they say. (It's barely 6 a.m. there, so they're not up yet. )

Now, I had previously had it sent to my K1 and it was still there and completely usable. I have had WN on since the issue was reported and it has NOT been removed remotely. Then, on the suggestion of Verena (pidgeon92) I checked my DX archive. Sure enough, it was listed there so I turned WN on and asked for a download. I WAS able to do that. Note: the first time I was impatient -- it is a LARGE file -- and I thought it hadn't come down because it was taking so long and then showed as grayed out in archive. But this morning it was NOT gray so I tried it again and, this time, left it alone for a while (trolling KB  ) and I now have it on my DX as well as my K1.

I just checked and I still can't see it in the Orders section of Manage my Kindle to send it via computer.

So: if you bought it but it's not on your K, see if you can use Archive (or Content Manager for K1 folks) to pull it down via the Kindle. Unfortunately if you're out of WN range, you're probably stuck. OTOH, if you originally d/l'ed to your computer it should still be there, but probably only usable on the Kindle for which you originally did the d/l.

My conclusion: We still don't know why it was pulled, but it seems like it _is_ accessible for those who purchased it previously.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So: if you bought it but it's not on your K, see if you can use Archive (or Content Manager for K1 folks) to pull it down via the Kindle. Unfortunately if you're out of WN range, you're probably stuck. OTOH, if you originally d/l'ed to your computer it should still be there, but probably only usable on the Kindle for which you originally did the d/l.
> 
> My conclusion: We still don't know why it was pulled, but it seems like it _is_ accessible for those who purchased it previously.


I moved it from Kindle to Amazon on Sunday on my K1 - it is no longer listed in my Content Manager to try moving it back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I moved it from Kindle to Amazon on Sunday on my K1 - it is no longer listed in my Content Manager to try moving it back.


Forgive me: you're sure your content manager is set to show all, not just Kindle items?

If so, that's a total bummer. And it doesn't make sense why I could get it on DX. Though I did hear from another person who said they couldn't find it in their archive from K2. Very weird.

FWIW, I did get a first response from Amazon, but it was a canned "publishers decide when to make content available for Kindle." I have asked again. . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine is still on my K.  Still showing on Amazon, although getting the 404 error when clicking on the book title.  I turned on my WN to see if it perhaps disappears.  Still there.
deb


----------



## andyadler (Jun 10, 2009)

Still on my DX (got it when it was free).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See ,I can't even click the book title on Amazon. Though I know _when_ I got it originally and can go to that part of my list, it's not showing in my order list at Manage my Kindle. I was able to search my collection and find it, but it just shows the title as "not found".

I also don't find it anywhere on Amazon even in paper. . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, the inconsistency does not make sense.  I believe we all got it at about the same time.  \
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It was in the archives for my iPhone, but not in the archives on my K2. How weird is that?

At least I was able to download it onto my Phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if that's because you had the phone when you purchased it but the K2 didn't get registered to your account until this summer, right?  Because it was a replacement?

But, no, that doesn't make sense, 'cause I was able to d/l it to my DX which I clearly purchased AFTER March when I originally 'purchased' the book at it's special $0.00 price.

Curiouser and curiouser. . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had downloaded to my K1.  Did not get K2 until a couple months ago.  Had no problem downloading it to K2 last night.  
You're right, Ann, very curious.

Like I said last night, another one of my books also is bringing up the 404 error.  Summer's Path.  But I was able to download it as well.  
Now I'm curious as to how many more books are in my Amazon account that I can no longer access.  Well, if I can download them then I have access?  I'm so confused.  
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for reminding me to check iPhone. I found it there! I have never really kept track of my purchases so I wpouldnt know if any other books were missing or not. 

Melissa


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Just called my son and had him download it.  It came through fine.  
I have kept a spreadsheet of my books, and I have kept all of my emails of book purchases from Amazon in a separate folder.  But the way I found the other book was simply by clicking on the order and it came up 404 error.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's pretty clear that we can't access it any more through the Amazon website -- our 'collection' or 'media library' or whatever.

What's weird is that Heather can't even see it on her K2 via the Archive function.  Because, except for her experience, it seems it is still accessible that way for multiple devices on an account.

Oh. . .and still waiting for a "real" answer from Amazon.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Ann, for following up with Amazon.  I guess I need to download all of my books from my archieve and back them up on my computer.  Gesh, I was hoping to not have to do that.
deb


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

It is no longer on my archive page as well. This is a K2 I have had for about 2.5 weeks. The one I had prior to this one - a replacment I only had for one week - I did download it on that one. I originally 'purchased' (for freed) the cookbook in March.

I have sent an email to Amazon as well - waiting on a response.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

This is an interesting thread. My copy is no longer on my Manage My Kindle at Amazon either. But it is still on my Kindle. So I decided to plug in my USB cord and back it up to my computer. It's now safe.

I didn't get a chance to get it for free, like when it was first offered, but paid $9.99 for it. So if I accidentally delete it from my Kindle, I should be able to re-download it from Amazon, but it's now gone from there. What gives?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Guess I am glad I have to download to the computer all my books!  When I do move them to the kindle I move them to the SD card (K1) to keep the kindle memory down.  Have not checked to see if I still have it in my Amazon list.


Just looked - not there!  After the last debacle you would think Amazon would be forthcoming on what's happening.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Laurie if you delete it and it is no longer available you should have no problem getting Amazon to refund the money.  I'd find and keep a copy of your order receipt just in case. . .though the book isn't available, you should be able to find the order.

I agree Dona. . .seems like a heads up would have been in order.  Though this time, at least, they're not auto-deleting it from devices, just removing it from the media library.  Still, a "why" would be nice.

Odd that you K2 people don't show it in your archive.  As I said, I got it to my DX just this morning that way. . . .(and used it to make some French Onion Soup for lunch.  )


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I still have mine. 

I got it free.  Then, I deleted it, moving it to archives.  I just clicked on it, and it re-downloaded.  I do have it backed up on an external hard drive.  I try to do that once a week -- just in case.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Forgive me: you're sure your content manager is set to show all, not just Kindle items?
> 
> If so, that's a total bummer. And it doesn't make sense why I could get it on DX. Though I did hear from another person who said they couldn't find it in their archive from K2. Very weird.
> 
> FWIW, I did get a first response from Amazon, but it was a canned "publishers decide when to make content available for Kindle." I have asked again. . . . .


No offense taken, it would be an easy mistake to make. My Content Manager is set to show all. The first time I looked for it I "searched" and it came up not found. Changing my Content sort to alphabetical and looking again through the actual pages, it IS still listed. I don't have a WS signal at home to try moving it back. I know when I originally downloaded it, I used the USB because it was such a large file and my WS is poor. I have never backed up purchases to the computer, guess I will have to start if they are something I want to make sure I "keep". When I get to a good WS area I will try to transfer it back to K1. Being gone from Manage Your Kindle at Amazon is still wierd.

What do you think of the possibility that the "missing" books are being edited for whatever reason and will become available again? That would solve the problem some folks have had of individually needing to request a refund, deleting the original, and repurchasing when books are updated or corrected. Just a thought.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have found Three Plums In One is also giving me a 404 error.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> What do you think of the possibility that the "missing" books are being edited for whatever reason and will become available again? That would solve the problem some folks have had of individually needing to request a refund, deleting the original, and repurchasing when books are updated or corrected. Just a thought.


One can hope. . .but I've browsed various parts of that book and found no formatting problems. In fact, it looks really good on the DX. I'm still waiting for a useful answer from Amazon.

I'd definitely make a trip to a WN area and try to pull it down. . .it'll take a while and you can't do anything else while it's doing it's thing. Then you can at least back it up to the computer if you need to. Make sure, first, that you have enough room on the main Kindle memory. (I say that because mine is full and I, literally, can't load anything more onto it until I move some things to the SD. And when I open a book to read it tells me there's not enough memory so I better not want to take any notes. Well, not those exact words, of course. . . .  )


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This has me upset and strongly considering a Sony for my next generation reader if Amazon is going to be taking books away from us.  My Cook's is no longer in my content manager or listed in my "library" at Amazon.  I have a KK so just wasn't able to keep my Cook's on my Kindle because of its size, and decided to take Amazon at their word that if I deleted something from my Kindle, I would always be able to re-download it any time I wanted.  I REALLY don't like Amazon going back on their word that my books will always be available through them...... and the fact that there was no explanation/information given before they did it makes it even worse in my mind.  Adds "insult to injury"!!  
    And, yes, we can back our content up on an SD card if we have a KK.... but if I ever upgrade or need to change Kindles for any reason.... my SD card is useless because it will only work for the Kindle I have now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been going through my Amazon account and have found at least 5 books so far that give me a 404 error.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said I was able, this morning, to d/l the Cook's Illustrated to my Kindle DX using the archive function on the Kindle. Caveat -- again!  -- it's a BIG file and will take a while during which if you do something else with your Kindle you may mess up the download. I goofed once last night by being impatient. 

Anyway, I'd certainly try if I were you, and you want it. If you _paid_ for it -- rather than getting it free like many of us did -- you need to contact Amazon/Kindle CS if you can't get it via Content Manager/Archive. Of course, you have to be able to get to WN to do this. . . .again, if you can't. . .contact Kindle CS. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got a response from Amazon:



> I've researched on our website for the title "Cook's Illustrated How-To-Cook Library" is currently listed as "Not Yet Available" in Kindle Version.
> 
> Kindle books are listed as "Not Yet Available" when we notice any problem with the content. We remove the file from our website to test the file. If there is an error with the file then we will try to get an error free content and make it available on our website.
> 
> ...


FWIW


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

So, since it isn't listed in manage my kindle - how can we download it again?

It is listed in the archives on my kk but boy is WN slow with such a large file!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you have to use Archives and WN. . .which leaves folks outside WN range in the lurch.

But the response above indicates it may be back.  I will try to remember to check again in a couple of weeks and ask what's up if it's not there. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you _paid_ for it -- rather than getting it free like many of us did -- you need to contact Amazon/Kindle CS if you can't get it via Content Manager/Archive. Of course, you have to be able to get to WN to do this. . . .again, if you can't. . .contact Kindle CS. . . .


Good advice, Ann. One quibble, I'm not sure I would differentiate between those who received it for free and those who paid. When I get a free book, I click on "Buy Now with 1-Click" button just like I do with any other book, it just so happens that the price is $0.00. Should people who pay $9.99 for a book get preference over the $1.99 people? I think ANYONE who purchased the book, no matter the purchase price, should still have access. JMHO. 

It will be interesting to see how this works out...not good publicity for Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to correct something I said before:

It IS still on my Kindle after all. However, there's no trace of it on the "manage my kindle" page, which means it's not archived like it's supposed to be and I'd be out of luck if I ever upgraded my Kindle and tried to get it again. Not acceptable.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> However, there's no trace of it on the "manage my kindle" page, which means it's not archived like it's supposed to be and I'd be out of luck if I ever upgraded my Kindle and tried to get it again. Not acceptable.


This is not how it currently works.... When you have a new Kindle added to your account, all the books that are archived (content manager for K1) will automatically appear in your archive on the new device. It is not necessary for you to download the book from the Manage My Kindle page. This is how it worked when I added my iPhone, and when I received my K2 after having already owned a K1.

We've seen similar cases before.... When they took down The Stand, you could no longer buy it, but if you had already purchased it you could download it again via WhisperNet.... I don't think we ever discussed whether the book had disappeared from the online media library as well....

This is still a new business for Amazon, and I think we will continue to see these kinds of errors for a few years yet, before they really get the publishing and archiving down to a science.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good advice, Ann. One quibble, I'm not sure I would differentiate between those who received it for free and those who paid. When I get a free book, I click on "Buy Now with 1-Click" button just like I do with any other book, it just so happens that the price is $0.00. Should people who pay $9.99 for a book get preference over the $1.99 people? I think ANYONE who purchased the book, no matter the purchase price, should still have access. JMHO.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this works out...not good publicity for Amazon.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy: I agree. . .I was addressing that _if_ it is gone for good, well, those of us who didn't pay anything aren't out anything. But a person who paid money for it should be due a refund and should request one.

Now, Amazon has said it should be back. . .it was taken down for 'problems'.

Also, it should be available via Archive/Content Manager but, as it is now, people who can't use that method 'cause they're out of WN area are stuck until it does come back. Though some folks report they haven't even been able to access it that way. . . .


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> This has me upset and strongly considering a Sony for my next generation reader if Amazon is going to be taking books away from us.


In the long run I don't know that any ereader will really be "safe" from that sort of thing with wireless connectivity to surely become the norm.


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I think if the same issues arise with a Sony e-reader (or any other for that matter), they'd do the same thing.  If they sell a book that isn't legal, it was technically never available for you to buy.  If they refund your money, you're back to where you were before you bought it.

Same as if you bought anything stolen, etc.  You have to give it back regardless of the circumstances and it's up to the person who sold it to you to get your money back to you.

I see this as so much uncharted territory, lots of other issues are going to arise for quite some time.  A small price to pay for the Kindle I thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is not how it currently works.... When you have a new Kindle added to your account, all the books that are archived (content manager for K1) will automatically appear in your archive on the new device. It is not necessary for you to download the book from the Manage My Kindle page. This is how it worked when I added my iPhone, and when I received my K2 after having already owned a K1.


Yeah, I understand that - but the "manage my Kindle" page essentially acts as the online version of your Kindle archive. If it's gone from your "manage my Kindle" page, it's presumably gone from your Kindle archive as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Yeah, I understand that - but the "manage my Kindle" page essentially acts as the online version of your Kindle archive. If it's gone from your "manage my Kindle" page, it's presumably gone from your Kindle archive as well.


Except it's not. I was able to download it this morning to my DX from my DX using the Archive function. I located the title in the Archive and asked for it to be sent to my DX and it was.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cook's Illustrated is back on Amazon.  No more 404 error.  You cannot order it, but it's up as a Kindle book.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep. . . .mine's back in my media library and can be found when I search my collection.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . . .mine's back in my media library and can be found when I search my collection.


YAY! I've got it back. Downloading it now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I went through all of my pages and found 7 additional books that showed 404 errors.  One of them I have read and I know it had some formatting issues.  A couple of them might have had issues and I'm just not remembering them now.  I also found a couple of my books had a page and book showing but you could not buy it presently.  
deb


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Back in my Media Library too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Cook's Illustrated is back on Amazon. No more 404 error. You cannot order it, but it's up as a Kindle book.
> deb


You can order it now. $9.99. It is also back in my media library.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the other books that was "missing" was Three Plums In One.  It had some formatting errors.  Paragraphs not indented is really all I remember.  I can still download that item to a K or to my computer.  

My new question is now that Cook's is back in our content manager do we have the new version or do we still have the old version?  The email to Ann said they'd make the error free content available on the website and to download again.  Not sure whether that means we need to repurchase the new version or the new version goes into our content manager automatically.
deb


----------



## JoansKindle (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had the same disappearing Cook's Illustrated problem others of you have had.  I did not get it free, but paid $7.99 for it on Aug. 12.  On August 25th, it did reappear and I downloaded it. Since I don't use it often, I sent it to my archive. This morning I noticed that it had disappeared from my Kindle again. I checked my “Your orders” section of my “Manage Your Kindle” page and the title was still listed. I re-downloaded successfully. However, when I sent it to my Kindle archive it was gone again.

Am I missing something? My understanding is that if I archive something I've purchased from Amazon, I should be able to pull it from my archive from my Kindle. I shouldn't have to download it from Amazon, should I? 

I have to say I've been pretty disappointed with customer service.  I've been an Amazon customer since they opened and I can't think of any problem I've had that hasn't been resolved quickly and easily.  That ended with the purchase of my Kindle last month. This is the second problem I've had with a Kindle book.  (The other was with the "Free" that was supposed to be free, but wasn't free.)

In both cases, my problems have been referred to technicians, who were supposed to call me within 3 working days.  I have yet to be contacted about either problem. I've done all the following up. The only responses I've gotten were the e-mail follow-ups asking whether my problem had been solved. I haven't been given any explanation of the reason for either problem.

I haven't called customer service yet, about the "Cook's Illustrated not in archive" problem. I wanted to see if anyone else had the same issue first. Have you?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joan--

I'm sorry to hear about your problem with Cook's, and that your first post on KindleBoards was about a problem, but welcome to KindleBoards!  When you get a chance, go over to Introductions and tell us about you and your Kindle!

Have you been calling the Kindle CS rather than the Amazon CS?  They have different numbers...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

JoansKindle said:


> I haven't called customer service yet, about the "Cook's Illustrated not in archive" problem. I wanted to see if anyone else had the same issue first. Have you?


I, too, have archived the book on my K2, and it *does* appear in the Archive, I just looked.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Has this problem been solved?  I have checked my Kindle and also my Amazon account and it shows in both. Hmm


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mine is still on my K and I've had whispernet on for a good 24 hours now.


----------



## JoansKindle (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks to those of you who checked.  

My problem is still not resolved. So, I've contacted Kindle support again.  It took a while for them to understand the problem.  (I can now send the book to my Kindle from Amazon. But when I remove (archive) the book from my Kindle it does not appear in the archive index on my Kindle. This means I can't download it from my Kindle, only from the Amazon web site.)  The support person was stumped and has added this to my original work ticket. He promises to keep me in the loop and will contact me on Monday whether or not the issue has been resolved.

I haven't done an item by item check of all my titles, yet. But I think this is the only one with this problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep us posted, Joan!!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is still on my Kindle and in my Meda Library. I have used wispernet every day this week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Does the K2 have different "show" options in the archive?  I know on my K1 Content Manager it can be set to Kindle items only (which I always thought was dumb because then that is the same as your home page), Amazon items only or All.  If it is set to show Kindle items only then the books "deleted" would only show up on the Amazon Manage Your Kindle on-line.  Sorry I can't come up with another solution for Joan's missing archive book, but it would be great if it were as easy a fix as changing the setting to "Show All".

BTW my Cook's Illustrated is also back everywhere!  Whew!

Chris


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well that's disappointing. I hadn't had a chance to move it to Morty yet.


Heather : Did you get a K2 or the KDX?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:



> Does the K2 have different "show" options in the archive? I know on my K1 Content Manager it can be set to Kindle items only (which I always thought was dumb because then that is the same as your home page), Amazon items only or All.


It's the same as your homepage *unless* you have an SD card in your Kindle - most of my books are on my SD card, so if I look at "Kindle only" in content manager I've only got 1/2 a dozen items. My home page shows about 25 pages. (I should live so long...is there a Betty Kindle Clinic for this addiction)

By the way, I missed all hoopla about Cook's Illustrated, but mine's on my SD card so I guess it never went anywhere. Then again if there was an issue with it, it never got replaced either. I guess that's one advantage of the K1/SD card - Amazon can't take anything from it (I don't think!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> It's the same as your homepage *unless* you have an SD card in your Kindle - most of my books are on my SD card, so if I look at "Kindle only" in content manager I've only got 1/2 a dozen items. My home page shows about 25 pages. (I should live so long...is there a Betty Kindle Clinic for this addiction)
> 
> By the way, I missed all hoopla about Cook's Illustrated, but mine's on my SD card so I guess it never went anywhere. Then again if there was an issue with it, it never got replaced either. I guess that's one advantage of the K1/SD card - Amazon can't take anything from it (I don't think!)


25 pages? Pah! 41 pages here.  Talk about addiction!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It's the same as your homepage *unless* you have an SD card in your Kindle - most of my books are on my SD card, so if I look at "Kindle only" in content manager I've only got 1/2 a dozen items. My home page shows about 25 pages. (I should live so long...is there a Betty Kindle Clinic for this addiction)
> 
> By the way, I missed all hoopla about Cook's Illustrated, but mine's on my SD card so I guess it never went anywhere. Then again if there was an issue with it, it never got replaced either. I guess that's one advantage of the K1/SD card - Amazon can't take anything from it (I don't think!)


Of course, you are right, I didn't think about the show options coming up different if you are using a SD card since I quit using one and started letting Amazon store all my read books (43 pages at Amazon, only 5 home pages TBR). I was just trying to figure out if the K2 is different or if the "missing" books just weren't set to show as being archived at Amazon. I tried looking at hubby's K2 to see if it has the same options and didn't find it - it looks like the archives are supposed to show everything on the account regardless of where it is currently held. I like the K1 Content Manager showing me whether the books are "Amazon" or "Kindle" or "SD card". Addiction? What's an addiction? I must be in denial


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

This is another reason to be using calibre to manage your ebooks. It is independent of Amazon or any other bookseller, so even if they should remove the book from their shelves and from your purchase history, it will still be available to you via calibre and your computer.

Love that program (almost as much as SnagIt). Use it convert all kinds of stuff to .mobi format.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 25 pages? Pah! 41 pages here.  Talk about addiction!
> 
> Betsy


LOL - well if I show "all" (including books that are sitting Amazon's shelf) I'm up to 36 pages. That's just the stuff I haven't read - I delete after I read. Eek. Thinking I should probably move those Amazon-purchased books to SD card, though...



FearNot said:


> This is another reason to be using calibre to manage your ebooks. It is independent of Amazon or any other bookseller, so even if they should remove the book from their shelves and from your purchase history, it will still be available to you via calibre and your computer.
> 
> Love that program (almost as much as SnagIt). Use it convert all kinds of stuff to .mobi format.


Works for Amazon books unless you switch to a new Kindle. But yep, it's much like my SD card - as long as my Kindle keeps working, those Amazon-purchased books are "safe". (Knocking on wood as I type!!)


----------



## JoansKindle (Aug 5, 2009)

Hooray! Cook's Illustrated is back in the archive on my Kindle today as it should be.  I haven't heard anything from Kindle support yet, and don't expect to before Monday. I do hope to get an explanation then. But, from your responses it seems to be unique to me.

Thank you all for your feedback. I have a K2, so I don't have the ability to save to an SD card. However, I did have the book backed up on my pc (and I'm looking at Calibre), so I wasn't in danger of losing it completely. However, I had lost the ability to download it from my Kindle--a capability I am supposed to have for Amazon purchases.

Thanks again. I'll let you know if I hear more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> LOL - well if I show "all" (including books that are sitting Amazon's shelf) I'm up to 36 pages. That's just the stuff I haven't read - I delete after I read. Eek. Thinking I should probably move those Amazon-purchased books to SD card, though...
> 
> Works for Amazon books unless you switch to a new Kindle. But yep, it's much like my SD card - as long as my Kindle keeps working, those Amazon-purchased books are "safe". (Knocking on wood as I type!!)


(Hanging head in shame....) The 41 42 pages do NOT include the Amazon only items...those only show up for me on my K1 if I'm in Content Manager and I say show all. And I also delete after I read.  But I HAVE had my Kindle since Nov 4. 

My name is Betsy and I am a Kindle book addict....


----------

